# Poop eating and pumpkin



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

We have had one nasty problem with our 9 month old Shih Tzu Molly. She has not outgrown the habit of eating her poop. This is only a problem when nobody can be home for awhile. We tried Deter from the pet shop and she got the runs so we had to stop before seeing if it would work. I told my wife we could bring her to the vet for a complete checkup and try anything else but if it didn't stop she might have to go. I'm concerned about the health effects this could have on Tasha because they play and lick each other. The first non-drug thing we tried was giving her pumpkin with her food. After just two days she stopped going for the poop. We let her go on the pee pad so we could see the results. She now poops and walks away from it. Before she would go after it as fast as it came out. The other suggestions were pineapple, spinach and meat tenderizer. Those were going to be the next thing to try if needed. I know this is a disgusting topic but if anyone is having this problem try the pumpkin. It seems to work very well because I thought for sure nothing would stop this dog from this nasty habit. It does seem that this breed is known for continuing this habit into adulthood if they don't outgrow it as a puppy. I've seen enough stories about adult Shih Tzus that still do this. I hope this helps someone having this problem with any breed. It's sure worth trying.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Well that's funny because Cocotini can't get to poop fast enough if she smells pumpkin in it!! By the way- I tried the pineapple and it didn't work either


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been very frustrated with this issue myself. The Puppy not only goes for her own, she goes for the other 3's. We have to be 100% diligent in watching when they all go to be sure that she does not get to it. I tried the pineapple and it seemed to work for a very short time - but not long enough. I have taught her "leave it" but of course you need to be watching her every second. I guess if I try pumpkin I would have to put it in everyone's food - what a pain!!!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Kirby did this over and over again until I quit feeding him yams and sweet potatoes. He seems to like to "recycle" these yummy foods. Now I just stay near and he's old enough to know now to not be doing that. I love to roast nice veggies like that for him once in awhile...but I just don't care for what he does after they clear the system. I have heard that Havs are prone to doing this. It will be good to hear from others on this subject.


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

I was researching this the other day and found older threads on the topic - others had suggested mixing diced tomato into the food. Apparently the pups like to eat their poop because they are lacking acidity in their diet? (Don't quote me on this, I read it from an earlier thread.) I tried this with Mochi and it works most of the time...she isn't itching to get at it before she's done with her business, but if I don't pick it up she will eventually go mouth a little of it. It seems her appetite for it has decreased significantly at least. We mix a spoonful with her kibble 2 times a day.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

It was too soon to claim success. Wouldn't you know she just had to have a little taste not long after I posted. The good news is she stopped after tasting it so the pumpkin must make a difference. Two steps forward and one back. We are hoping if we stick to it she will eventually give up and stop for good.


----------



## Zeus&CaliMom (Mar 26, 2011)

My Hav tries his hardest to eat rabbit poo. And it's so small, it's hard to tell if he is sniffing looking for a place to potty or scooping up rabbit poo. He doesn't eat his or his sister's poo though. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine do not eat their own or each others....but Sissy will eat any other animals she can find.....my bf's parents have a farm and we like to take them there to run and she will try to eat cow, chicken, cat and goat poo......it's almost not worth taking her up there lol....except she has so much FUN running free


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

kawboy- thanks for the post, we would like to try the pumpkin and see if it works. Canned pumpkin I'm guessing? how much do you use?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ours try to do it sometimes,but only when they poop in the back garden,they don't do it when we are out on a walk.They know we don't want them to do it and always stop when we say leave, but of course it is a question of out of sight out of mind.I had heard that one of the reasons they eat poo is because the nutritional value in most dog foods these days is very high and so the poop is still [in their minds] full of goodness.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i have also heard pineapple is good going in but nasty coming out, they don't like the smell of it in their poop so they don't eat their poop


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I must say that I am glad to see this thread. I thought it was just mine. All three of mine do this, and I haven't been able to find anything that works to stop them. I think the youngest learned it from the older two but she's become an "expert". I've tried several different types of meds, pumpkin etc and I can't find anything that works. I clean it up right away but you have to be right there and if two go at the same time in different parts of the yard, it's really challenging. I will maybe try the pineapple - does it need to be fresh or canned?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i don't know. i saw it on "it's me or the dog", maybe you can go on line and see what they recommend.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

here's a link
http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_PoopEating.php


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

HavAPuppy1 said:


> kawboy- thanks for the post, we would like to try the pumpkin and see if it works. Canned pumpkin I'm guessing? how much do you use?


Sorry I have not been her lately to answer you. We fed her about two tablespoons a day mixed with Wellness which we feed both dogs. Unfortunately it only worked for about three days. Our Havanese Tasha outgrew this problem quickly but it appears that Shih Tzus are more problematic with this issue. She is going for it much less than before so we are hoping someday she will stop. She used to be more bonded with my wife but now she comes to me for attention more and I must admit she is a loveable little thing. Most of the advice I've gotten is that nothing works until or unless they outgrow the problem.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, McGee is a poop-eater, too! Abby was when we got her but eventually stopped after several months! We tried the things to buy at the pet store but none of them worked and it was before I found the forum with all this good advice. So, we are going to add some canned pumpkin to McGee's supper tonight and see how it works!:brushteeth: We've been doing a lot of that - in fact I told DH that McGee probably has the cleanest puppy teeth in town!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine outgrew the poop eating, but fairly often, they pick some up and bring it in and deposit it somewhere. This morning, right before I was going to sit down for breakfast, a "gift" was placed in the middle of my chair seat.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We started it last night so can't tell yet if it works. I'm still trying to scoop right away, though. I yell "treat" right away, too, and run away from it to the treat container. We'll see! He always eats it when he poops in the house so if he quits that we'll know it's working.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

McGee is just tiding up after himself,what a helpful little fellow!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, McGee has been eating pumpkin mixed with his food 3x day for 2 days now and this a few minutes ago I caught him eating his poop outside! Not to mention the pumpkin is staining his face! He goes over the little retaining wall into the ivy so I can't see what he's doing - the smart little stinker! But, at least he went outside!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You might try keeping him on a leash - an extendo leash could work well for you. 

When he finishes pooping, you can reel him in, away from his next snack before he can get to it so that you can clean it up intact.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, Starr!


----------

